

HBase Vs Cassandra - yarapavan
http://www.quora.com/How-does-HBase-write-performance-differ-from-write-performance-in-Cassandra-with-consistency-level-ALL

======
db42
Facebook has chosen HBase over Cassandra
<http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=454991608919#>

